# bibliotheek (meubel)



## Bull's Eye

Beste forumleden,

Hoe zouden jullie "bibliotheek" vertalen, als in het meubel dat je thuis vult met boeken? Is dit een "library", een "home library" of een bookshelf"? De vertaling komt in een brochure van een meubelontwerper.

Bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

Dat hangt af van het type meubel. Heb je geen prentje van wat bedoeld wordt?


----------



## ThomasK

_Boekenrek_ is wel het meest gangbaar als de kast open is, vermoed ik. _Boekenkast_ lijkt meer te suggereren dat ze gesloten is, denk ik... _Bibliotheek_ verwijst eerder naar een boekenverzameling die ook uitgeleend wordt, lijkt mij...


----------



## Suehil

'Bookcase' is the word you are looking for.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> _Boekenrek_ is wel het meest gangbaar als de kast open is, vermoed ik. _Boekenkast_ lijkt meer te suggereren dat ze gesloten is, denk ik... _Bibliotheek_ verwijst eerder naar een boekenverzameling die ook uitgeleend wordt, lijkt mij...


Bibliotheek is meerduidig. Ik heb het altijd gebruikt voor mijn wandvullend bibliotheekmeubel, deels met deels zonder deuren, zowel als  voor de inhoud aan boeken ervan, zowel als  voor de bibliotheken die ik frequenteerde. Mijn bibliotheek is naar de Kringloopwinkel gegaan, mijn bibliotheek is opgeslagen bij familie in bananendozen. Er is hier geen bibliotheek die naam waardig.


----------



## eno2

Suehil said:


> 'Bookcase' is the word you are looking for.


Ongetwijfeld, maar het lijkt me een "klein woord" voor die wandvullende biblotheekmeubels die je soms ziet, voorzien van deuren en met onderaan opslagruimte zoals wijlen het mijne, wat misschien ook "cabinet" kon genoemd worden? Ik weet niet of cabinet bibliotheekmeubel  oproept in het Engels?


----------



## ThomasK

Ik kan mij vinden in wat jullie over jullie bibliotheek schrijven, hoor, maar voor mij klinkt het te veel alsof wij dan beschikken over een indrukwekkende collectie... Dat kan een persoonlijke indruk zijn, of een eigen gevoel.


----------



## eno2

Ik had op een bepaald moment 4000 stuks. Dat is geen boekenrek meer.


----------



## ThomasK

Je hebt gelijk: dan past alleen nog 'bibliotheek"! ;-)


----------



## jedna

Boeken_rek_ is m.i. een _aan de muur hangend rek_ bestemd voor/met daarin boeken (meestal niet al te veel stuks)
Een boekenkast staat op de vloer en kan al dan niet goed gevuld zijn, open en/of gesloten.
Bibliotheek zegt, denk ik, meer over de hoeveelheid/kwaliteit van de lectuur/literatuur dan over het meubel dat deze boeken bergt.
Bibliotheek kan ook staan voor een groot aantal boeken in iemands bezit, maar is nooit
het meubel zelf.


----------



## ThomasK

Inzake  de bibliotheek volg ik je volkomen. Maar dat een rek moet hangen??? Daar durf ik aan twijfelen...


----------



## jedna

Je hebt gelijk hoor! Heb er Van Dale op nageslagen en die zegt ook dat het 'rek' zowel kan staan als hangen, maar een rek is dan meestal zonder
achterschot. Mijn fout idee van het 'hangende rek' dateert waarschijnlijk nog uit mijn kindertijd, toen ik zo'n Tomado-rekje met drie gekleurde metalen plankjes voor mijn verjaardag kreeg om mijn eerste 'kostbaarheden' op neer te zetten.....


----------



## eno2

Bull's Eye said:


> Beste forumleden,
> 
> Hoe zouden jullie "bibliotheek" vertalen, als in het meubel dat je thuis vult met boeken? Is dit een "library", een "home library" of een bookshelf"? De vertaling komt in een brochure van een meubelontwerper.
> 
> Bedankt!



Een meubel dat je thuis vult met boeken, kan geen bibliotheek zijn, zegt men hier.


----------

